# Notts meet photo question



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi everyone , 
I wasnt sure where to post this , so hope its ok here  
I just wondered , those of you who took your cameras , how do you photos look today ? Noticed anything 'different' in them ?
I just ask because on quite a few of mine I have captured 'orbs' of light , and I know this happened to someone else too ( so theres no fault with the camera )
I beleive that orbs are some kind of spirit or angel if you like , and I get great comfort from capturing these on camera . I have only previously captured them at a friends old Jacobien house , and at a friends funeral ....
Hope i'm not upsetting anyone by posting like this , I was just curious , and I know that in that room full of people last night a lot of us have lost angels and precious souls .......
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Free

I havnt looked at ours yet but its a beautiful thought to think those orbs are all our little angels there having fun too

lovely to meet u and your dh

Mel
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohh I haven't looked at mine yet either   well apart from the one of the horse but I don't think there is any orbs round that one  

Will have to check, I know they an't very good the ones I took. we need a better camera, Will work on John for that one  

x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

mine are only on my phone so dodgy looking pics anyway 

but have one in the gallery 

xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah I've seen the teapot photo  
I'll proberbly try putting mine up tomorrow 
x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OMG I have   I'm sure they are, The pics are c**p too dark and far away but there is definatly something on most of the pics   It's not something splashed on the camera lens because it's not there in some pics and are all in different places!

Free I'll send some through and see what you think!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

nicky send me some too 

x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Suzie ~ They are mainly of you and Tony anyway


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

exactly i need to vet them 

x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

ahh haa but I'll still have copies


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Can i see pics too please

[email protected]

PLEASE

Mel
x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Free, Mel & Suzie I have PM'd some to you all.

Nic x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Nicky 

Ive seen the evidence Suzie

tut tut tut - what are you doing with Tony?

Mel
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

evidence? what evidence 

he was trying to be patrick swayze !!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)




----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nicky , 
The photos were very dark , so i lightened them up and yes you can clearly see orbs on them - loads of them !!!!
With me too they are not on all of my photos only some of them , I'll sort them fro tomorrow , and also another picture i have of me and my friend . My friend has since passed and we beleive she had these orbs around her to protect her in some way ? 
x x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

freespirit. said:


> Hi everyone ,
> I wasnt sure where to post this , so hope its ok here
> I just wondered , those of you who took your cameras , how do you photos look today ? Noticed anything 'different' in them ?
> I just ask because on quite a few of mine I have captured 'orbs' of light , and I know this happened to someone else too ( so theres no fault with the camera )
> ...


I've always wanted to do an overnight vigil and having spoke to others about it I think I can convince one of our admins DH's to do it (tony *winks* at paul).

Perhaps we should look into it and get a few other FF'ers who are up for a scarey night in some spooky building 

Tony
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

errr def count me out on that one


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OHH I'd be up for it but would be so scared I'd either wet myself or cry if anything happened


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Nicky can i see them please? [email protected]  as i missed the real thing.

Love kImx  x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Nicky1 said:


> OHH I'd be up for it but would be so scared I'd either wet myself or cry if anything happened


Note to everyone ! dont sit near nicky when she gets scared!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh yes please !!!
Paul *winks* back at Tony 
We would definetely be up for this one 

I had a picture taken of me at Dover castle and there is one huge orb over my head, others had there pictures taken in the same place and nothing was one theirs , maybe it was the light, but I am not so sure 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

So whats with all the winking huh


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

The winking free?  Have I missed something


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Take no notice of them, they hold hands and skip down hills together when they can  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

oh er missis


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Doh forget it


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

and they dance together beautifully


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Nicky they are fantastic 

Love kImx x  x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Nay says he will do the vigil too, PSST ~ he promises he will stay quiet for long enough  

Yeah right says Shez 

I am up for it too, anyone fancy having Zak while we get spooked  

Love

Shezza


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey you lot !  Stop hogging all the photos for yourselves...I wanna see 

Please   

Love Amanda xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Me tooo pretty please!!!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Shezza - just you point Zak in my direction hun  


............ and Nicky - come on and share the pics - I cant load mine at the moment


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Nicky, send them to me, and I will load them up  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm just off to bed now but will sort them out in the morning, 

They really are c**p, My poor little camera couldn't handle the darkness and I couldn't see what I was taking the pics of until I had taken them 

And the only ones I have are off Suzie and Tony  I forgot about taking pics until Suzie started her Dirty Dancing 

Nicky x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am re sizing mine now, I only took a few
and will post them in the meet up area !
I have Loads of Orb's on some of my pictures

 Free  


> I beleive that orbs are some kind of spirit or angel if you like , and I get great comfort from capturing these on camera .


I agree Free - Going to be studying some of my other photos too
~Dizzi~


Ps I want to see pictures too ........


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Just to let you know i have put my 3 orb photos in the gallery . Was gonna put the other one up of me and my friend with an orb, but it seems to be too big and i don't know how to re size properly .


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Free ~ That one of Zak is good, we have one at home similar. Nay's older brother didn't survive child birth and I have been told numerous times that he is looking after Zak, its really nice to think that it is him!! Theres loads around the band isn't there too!! 

Cool photos Free 

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Apologies for the poor quality pictures, they looked great before I re sized them  

~Dizzi~


----------

